# Duck Hunting Panama City



## coveyrise90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody have experience with Todd Jones & Rob Womble of Back Bay Adventures? How about James Pic?

Looking to do some duck hunting on West Bay or on surrounding lakes (or even other bays). I am quail hunter... not a duck hunter. So I need a guide. Or if any of you fine gentlemen would be interested in trading a duck hunt for a quail hunt, let me know.

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 10, 2012)

ducks are not what i would be hunting at the redneck riviera


probably fish and eat at the wing joint


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't know those guys, but the word is that the area is covered with bluebills.


----------



## jmsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

*panama city*

I hunted with Pic last year pm me for information, thanks.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 11, 2012)

West Bay is pretty good from the bridge back around to the Inter coastal. Fair warning, the gw likes to sit way across the bay with really big binoculars and find overlimit shooters. Not me but I have seen it happen pretty often.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't know about those guys, but I can tell you my PCB flats guide Justin Leake is just as good a duck guide as he is a fishing guide.  PM me if you want/need his #.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 20, 2014)

bkl021475 said:


> Hey Mill! This is Bryan from The Outdoors Place, did you hunt with this guide out of PCB. I'm looking for a short trip this year to shoot some divers. Do you still have his number? Thanks, Bryan!



Bryan, he hunts with this guy. Shoot me a text if you want MILL's number


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 20, 2014)

coveyrise90 said:


> Anybody have experience with Todd Jones & Rob Womble of Back Bay Adventures? How about James Pic?
> 
> Looking to do some duck hunting on West Bay or on surrounding lakes (or even other bays). I am quail hunter... not a duck hunter. So I need a guide. Or if any of you fine gentlemen would be interested in trading a duck hunt for a quail hunt, let me know.
> 
> ...



Limited out on redheads 3 mornings in a row last year around there, with a few bonus ducks.  Limited on redfish on 2 of the afternoons.  Best way to do a cast and blast!

Ole Red set it up for us.  Can't remember who we used as guides, but Todd sounds familiar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

bkl021475 said:


> Hey Mill! This is Bryan from The Outdoors Place, did you hunt with this guide out of PCB. I'm looking for a short trip this year to shoot some divers. Do you still have his number? Thanks, Bryan!





Justin Leake . 850 258 7780


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 21, 2014)

Call Russell outdoor guides he can hook you up. 678-776-4502
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2014)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Call Russell outdoor guides he can hook you up. 678-776-4502
> Larry


X2X2 Jerry kills allot of Red heads and he is set up for it.


----------

